# Cabin Filter Change



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just changed my cabin filter OMG was so dirty cant believe how much stuff it traps. Has anyone had similar issues with theres.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Last summer my filter wasn't dirty when I got down in there to snake my RCAs around it. I'll have to check it when I do the first wash/wax of the season soon! :yahoo:


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> Just changed my cabin filter OMG was so dirty cant believe how much stuff it traps. Has anyone had similar issues with theres.


How did you change it? I don't know where its located.....


----------



## Stuie (Dec 26, 2011)

1. Remove Instrument Panel Outer Trim Cover– Right Side
2. Remove instrument panel compartment, (glove box) 5 screws, (4 on front 1 on side) when reinstalling tighten to 22 in lbs
3. Unclip 2 clips and remove passenger compartment air filter

Stuart


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> How did you change it? I don't know where its located.....


Cabin air filter replacement- Chevrolet Cruze - YouTube

I haven't changed it yet myself.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Just changed mine at 25,000 miles, it was filthy, and my driving is almost entirely highway.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I looked at my filter looks pretty black lol @ 15k. didn't change it though


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for that vid. Does the LS model have the filter or is it only the upper trim levels?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

The LS has it. I got it out last night to try to blow some junk out of it. Still looks dirty though.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

I'm gonna have to do mine soon...I'll probably just do it at the same time I do my air filter.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

The filter from the factory will look black because its not just a stardard filter. I believe it has charcoal in it to help with odors. If you look at the filter online from a retailer who has the ac delco brand you will see new one also looks black.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone know what the recommended interval for replacement is for these?

Anyone want to make a writeup, or should I do it?


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Every 25,000 by the service manual, I have some pics from when I did mine, you can see the access flap just over the blower motor in my thread on how to disable OnStar


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

See my post on how to disable Onstar to get your glove box removed

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/5682-how-disable-onstar.html









Release the three plastic retainers and pull the access door down









Pull the filter out and replace 









That's my filter after 25k, it's hard to make out in the pic (you can kind of see it on the left side) but the original filter had foam tape on three sides, like they use on heater or evaporator cores, to seal it off better. The factory replacement does not have the tape and fits a little loose. I would recommend getting some foam tape and adding it to your new filter.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That was easier than I thought. Will have to do that this weekend.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe this is why smell a funky smell when i turn my heater on? Filter change time?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

its super easy to change. you don't even have to remove anything but the dampening cable from the glovebox and pop the glove box out if you have to.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone have the part number for the fresh breeze from Walmart?


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mick said:


> Anyone have the part number for the fresh breeze from Walmart?



These are the ones I know of: Wix 24191, ACDelco CF176, Fram CF10775


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks. I knew it was on here but couldn't find thread. 
Unfortunately not pulling up on website. Imma try the store see if I have any luck


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mick said:


> Thanks. I knew it was on here but couldn't find thread.
> Unfortunately not pulling up on website. Imma try the store see if I have any luck


I had to find it online because my local walmart doesn't list a cabin air filter for the cruze in their reference books or the computer thing attached to the shelf. Now that I actually have the part number I haven't even checked to see if they have it in stock.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Did you find the fresh air or just stock? Can't seem to find the fresh air anywhere. 

Here's some numbers to add to your list.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

What model Cruze do you have? Mine is so easy to change. It's just a simple task of taking off the glove box door and unhitching a couple rubber-band type things, then it's right there. Easy to slide out, inspect, and slide in a new one. It took me about three minutes. I have a 2012 Cruze Eco. I checked the cabin filter at about 6k and it was already getting black. Think I'm gonna change mine today. Hope this helps others.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

Why is this part $50 on autozone? 
STP Kleener/Cabin Air Filter (CAF1872C) | 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 4 Cylinders 9 1.4L SFI Turbo DOHC | AutoZone.com

...


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Just changed my factory original cabin air filter. Man, it was dirty!






After 38,000 mi. Probably should have done it earlier.
Replaced it with a Mahle LAK 740. It was the same quality/weight as the original. Paid $16 on Amazon.
I also added a little piece of tape (duct tape was all I had on hand) so that it would be easier to pull out the filter next time.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Blancmange said:


> Just changed my factory original cabin air filter. Man, it was dirty!
> View attachment 118138
> After 38,000 mi. Probably should have done it earlier.


GM has been updating the service intervals listed in the back of the owners manual, there wasn't even one listed on the cabin filter the first few years. Currently the 2014 car it's listed for replacement every 22,000 miles. I put about that mileage on annually, so I do mine every fall(once the leaves fall). I park outside 100% of the time and under trees, so mine gets pretty stuffed full of leaves in that time frame. 

Once changed I notice a significant improvement in the amount of airflow I get, especially on the lower fan speeds.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Was driving through a campground this weekend, was pretty surprised when I drove through a large wall of smoke flowing across the road when all my vents started coughing out smoke into the cabin. Would have figured the cabin filter would catch most of that crap. 

Guess I found a new way to eliminate any vent odors!


----------

